# Solved: Epson Stylus CX4600 vs HP PSC 1510: All-in-One



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

What's yall's feedback? Both sound pretty good for the cost, and since I need a new printer...

May as well get a new one, cartridges now cost $50 and a new one comes with cartridges+scanner  (i assume old cartridges cost more b/c supply and demand)

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1751602,00.asp
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,1853708,00.asp
some starting reviews, theres plenty more out there and i keep seeing them evenly matched up

So, one of those things thad I felt would be better posted here.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

```
,
              ,-.       _,---._ __  / \
             /  )    .-'       `./ /   \
            (  (   ,'            `/    /|
             \  `-"             \'\   / |
              `.              ,  \ \ /  |
               /`.          ,'-`----Y   |
              (            ;        |   '
              |  ,-.    ,-'    [COLOR=DarkRed][B]BUMP[/B][/COLOR] |  /
              |  | (   |        hjw | /
              )  |  \  `.___________|/
              `--'   `--'
```


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

*I need more votes plz * 

```
,
              ,-.       _,---._ __  / \
             /  )    .-'       `./ /   \
            (  (   ,'            `/    /|
             \  `-"             \'\   / |
              `.              ,  \ \ /  |
               /`.          ,'-`----Y   |
              (            ;        |   '
              |  ,-.    ,-'    [COLOR=DarkRed][B]BUMP[/B][/COLOR] |  /
              |  | (   |        hjw | /
              )  |  \  `.___________|/
              `--'   `--'
```


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

*minibump* (no cat)


----------



## rzl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Purchased the CX4600 in February 05. It met its demise 2 weeks ago for unknown reasons. Ink cartridges indicate empty though they are new. Its the first and last Epson I will ever purchase. It was attractive, with nice features ... but without reliability its nothing. Purchased it for our son for college and it was not nearly as used as our HP officejet all in one (at home)that has been plugging along like a champ for our home business for 3 years now.

This purchase was my first none HP printer in 15 years of computing and it was a sorry mistake.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Glad to hear somebody has an opinion 
PS, welcome to TSG!


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

The Epson Stylus CX4600 is based off the excellent C84-86 printers.. I don't know why the other poster had a problem with his, but I've had mine for around a year now and love it..

As far as the HP 1510, we have one at the office, it never prints right, prints very slow, and is a major PITN..

Also, a 10pack of ink for the Epson cost $48.95 w/code ABC-4OFF35 at http://www.abcink.com/epson-cx4600-inkjet-cartridge-html.html

I buy ink for mine in bulk, only replace the colors I need, and have saved enough to buy many HP machines.. :up: It really does have one of the lowest TOC of available printers.. You can also save even more buy using Inksaver2 software to reduce the ink used to exceptable levels..

The previous poster's Epson may have died due to the use of substandard replacement ink cartridges.. Epson printers are known to be picky about what ink cartridges you use.. 
On the other hand, he probably only uses HP branded new cartridges on his work machine... 

Forgot to mention, the epson ink is also blended (durabrite) in a way that makes it longer lasting (less fade) and more water resistant than HP's ink.. 
For a business, long lasting ink may not matter much, but for home use on your precious photographs, I like knowing that they will keep longer before fading.

Ink technical brief:
http://www.epson.co.jp/e/technology/duratech.pdf



> Ink cartridges indicate empty though they are new.


You might try running a pencil eraser over the contact areas..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no prob for me.....bought the hp aio, as I have an hp desktop....3 weeks later, still no scanner, tech support, while being readily available (kudos to hp for that, at least) were woefully inferior, with suggestions up to and including:
1. disable your AV; the AIO doesn't run with those, and 
2. never use a surge protector.

as neither of those were options, I went with 

3. Return and exchange for Epson.

had it up and running in about 10 minutes, hasn't hiccuped once.

v


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Oh, I guess I forgot to mention that HP scanners use a proprietary backend, makes them kinda a pain to get working in linux.. There is a fix in widows to repair it, but I can't remember it offhand.. It involves logging in as administrator, taking off some read only attributes in the registry editor, and deleting certain keys.. If I get a chance, and remember, I'll post the information again for anyone else who owns a HP scanner or all-in-one and can't get the scanner working.. 

People with HP all-in-ones who replace thier printers may commonly find thier scanner all of a sudden quits showing up..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

glad to hear that there is a solution other that option '3'.....still, all told, next time I buy a peripheral, I will do a bit more research on the subject than I did, and go with a co that is known for making good products, in it's product range.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

50/50 now.  lol
OK well Epson does sound good, i read it prints slower tho >.<
I guess if i can get ink cheaper and in bulk, and the fact that the ink is more efficient seems like a decent tradeoff...


----------



## HenryVI (May 27, 2005)

I dunno.... my CX4600 is crummy. It can't print colors right, but I guess I didn't install the ink cartridges correctly after the old ones ran out. I like the CX4600 though because it has a port on the front left side where you can put in your digital cameras memory card and upload photos to your comp.


Oh, and if you install Fedora Core 3, you have to update everything to get the drivers for it.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Wow, keepin it neutral.. I need more reviews XD  !


----------



## rzl7 (Oct 29, 2005)

Spoke to Epson yesterday. Seems as if they have had problems with this. They are sending me a new CX4800 as a replacement. It is redesigned. Too bad I spent all the $$$ on the new cartridges since the new one takes a different kind. BTW - I only used Epson cartridges. At least I don't have to dish out for a new printer. 

Have to say that I am pleased with the service on this one. I was preparing for a battle and they took the wind out of my sails with their immediate offer of a new printer.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Phoenix Down!!! revive
Potion! +100 health!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

White Mage Cure3??? 
Somebody give their view, I really despise of 50/50s


----------



## ikill4food2 (Nov 20, 2005)

HP speed looking alot better after I found this ...


Though the HP 1510 lacks a fax modem, you can use software to fax through your computer. Also included is software to edit and print photos, with options for bordered and borderless prints, as well as panoramic views. You get one tri-color ink cartridge and one black tank. A photo-ink cartridge can be purchased separately. This HP is both Mac and PC compatible. The HP 1510 is more compact than most all-in-one printers, taking up a footprint of about 17-inches by 11.5 inches. Though we did not find any real-world speed tests for the updated 1510, we did find tests for the nearly identical HP 1610 (*et. $130), which adds memory-card slots to the mix. This printer spit out 4.79 text pages per minute in tests at CNet.com, far slower than the more expensive Canon Pixma MP760 below. 

Another inexpensive printer is the Epson Stylus CX4600 (*est. $100). This model is included in a roundup of sub-$100 models at PC Magazine, and it attains better image-quality scores than the HP 1610. Though slow (about 1.4 text pages per minute), it produced "great-looking text, graphics and photos," according to editors. CNet's editors also say it's slow, but that color prints were "stellar." The Epson is about the same size as the HP above, and though it has memory card readers, it does not have a PictBridge port. You can print photos from memory cards and make copies without booting up your computer, though there's no fax modem. Although the HP 1510 and 1610 are quicker, the Epson does get better scores for output quality, which may be more important to you than speed.


****

Turns out HP is alot faster!! 

I just returned from Bestbuy after purchasing an HP1510 just a few minutes before they closed .. ONLY to find out when I open the package --- shattered glass goes EVERYWHERE!!! 

Oh well, I will be at there door bright & early at 10am to swap out for another ... Just my luck!


Here is the link from where I found the information I pasted above :

Oops no links ... well here is the location .. 

found it at consumer search dot com

Hope this helps!



One other thing I MUST add --- I couldn't believe what Bestbuy is selling there USB printer connector cables for -- $34 !!! for a 10ft ... GEEZ!! I figure it has something to do with the name "Geek Squad" written all over the packaging ... this is down right stealing from consumers ... all but a 10 minute drive on the way home, and I picked up same quality & size for $14 at Walmart ... I hope this helps someone else from being taken advantage of the "DOES NOT INCLUDE USB CABLE" scenario on all new printers!


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Well yah, I'm more into speed (if i really want my photos printed i'll go2 a printing station). Whatever the quality/print speed is of those two printers they are gonna be better than my current printer anyway. I'm not as into the whole (can take cartridges/can fax) thing because my computer has a modem so I can fax (and would prefer to fax via computer anyway) and my computer has a 7-in-1 card reader (so theres no point in paying extra).

Now I just hope my bestbuy location carries the HP, lastime I checked they only had Epson but I hope they have HP since I'm at rivalry with my friend who uses epson and I must continually assert my greatness


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Got the HP.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

keep me posted on the installation. I hope, for your sake, that all is well and the scanner scans and the printer prints. That would make me happy.

but keep us informed, as we are all waiting with baited breath....................


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

I gotta find USB cable 
It's somewhere in my house.
----------
Update:
Have to wait until tomorrow, usb cable doesn't reach from desk to CPU.


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Pretty nice piece of machinery :up:


----------

